# worries about prep.



## tessh165 (Jan 12, 2005)

HAD SIGMOIDOSCOPY IN NOVEMBER NOTHING FOUND BUT UNABLE TO GET ALL WAY SO NOW HAVE TO HAVE BARIUM ENEMA (CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT ONE). AM WORRIED BECAUSE EVEN THOUGH BOWELS OK, SINCE HAVING SIG HAVE SUFFERED ALMOST CONSTANT PAIN IN LEFT SIDE AND DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS IS. FELT REALLY BAD LAST TIME I HAD PREP AS IT MADE ME VERY DEHYDRATED AND I HAD A POUNDING HEADACHE AND WAS US ALL NIGHT.AM WORRIED BECAUSE LEAFLET SAYS CONSULT DOCTOR BEFORE TAKING THIS IF SUFFERING FROM COLITIS ETC. BUT OBVIOUSLY DON'T KNOW IF I AM OR NOT AT PRESENT.AM WORRIED THAT PREP WILL CAUSE PROBLEMS AND EVEN MAKE PAIN WORSE. FEEL REALLY ANGRY IN A WAY BECAUSE I NEVER HAD THIS PAIN PRIOR TO SIG. I KNOW ENEMA MUST BE DONE BUT WOULD APPRECIATE SOME REASSURANCE ON PREP.THANKS.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Is it Picolax you have to take for the prep? It usually is over here in the UK and as far as tests go, in the UK the sigmoid and barium enema appear to be the tests they like to give us! If it's Picolax you have to take, I didn't find it too bad at all. Follow the instructions as regards your fluid intake after you've taken it. You need to drink about a glass of water or other clear fluid every hour whilst the effects of Picolax persist. I was drinking small sips up until the test. You can get very dehydrated which can give you a headache.The barium enema was OK. Far better this time than the one I had years ago. They gave me an injection to relax the bowel this time round which really helped. As far as the pain in your left side, I'd mention it to the Dr if I was you. Although the left side of the colon is where I get my pain from having IBS. Good luck!


----------

